# Missing roller from chain - repairable?



## berylthebrompton (14 Jun 2017)

Hello

I removed my chain last night to clean it and noticed that the roller from one of the ends the power link pin goes through is missing. Will leaving it cause any damage to the sprockets/chain ring?






Can you buy the roller on it's own, or does the link need remove it and replacing? Seems the tools I would need to buy to change the link cost as much as buying a new chain!

Thanks for your advice.

James


----------



## derrick (14 Jun 2017)

New chain. not worth messing with it.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (14 Jun 2017)

I've just looked at the second photo. You are kinda lucky, the missing roller is by the quick link. Easy to remove and replace, all you need is a roller. That most likely happened upon installation. Fix it, it will damage and jam the jockey wheel.


----------



## 12boy (14 Jun 2017)

I would urge getting a chain tool. They aren't expensive and mine has seen a lot of use over the years (10 or so) I've had it. If you buy chains when on sale and install them yourself in time the tool will pay for itself. Mine is a small Park Tools one that has a replaceable pin, which is the part most likely to fail, in my experience. Since chains are longer than what you need, it is simple to keep the extra length on had from which you can replace busted links if needed. I agree with Yellow Saddle that riding with that chain as is, is dangerous, if it will even work.


----------



## berylthebrompton (14 Jun 2017)

Yellow Saddle said:


> I've just looked at the second photo. You are kinda lucky, the missing roller is by the quick link. Easy to remove and replace, all you need is a roller. That most likely happened upon installation. Fix it, it will damage and jam the jockey wheel.



I can't seem to find rollers to buy on their own. Any idea where I could get one from?


----------



## keithmac (14 Jun 2017)

Take one link out?.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (14 Jun 2017)

berylthebrompton said:


> I can't seem to find rollers to buy on their own. Any idea where I could get one from?


You can't buy them. Ask any bike shop, I'm sure they'll oblige. They throw pieces of new chain in the bin every day, not to mention old chains. Even an old roller will work.


----------



## berylthebrompton (14 Jun 2017)

Thanks for your replies. 

Went to the local independent premium Brompton seller - said I "had" to have a new chain, and then some sprockets at the same time! Chain and sprockets are only about 2 months old, mind.

Went to a community bike shop down the road - found me a new link off a chain they had made, popped it in. Done.


----------



## 12boy (15 Jun 2017)

Glad you got that fixed. Perhaps that shop is one to avoid. Having said that I have found the rear cog should be changed with a new chain especially if you used the chain for a long time. I must order my parts online...the nearest brompton dealer is 200 + miles away, so I buy a couple of cogs at a time to save on shipping. They are only 7-8 bucks.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (15 Jun 2017)

12boy said:


> Glad you got that fixed. Perhaps that shop is one to avoid. Having said that I have found the rear cog should be changed with a new chain especially if you used the chain for a long time. I must order my parts online...the nearest brompton dealer is 200 + miles away, so I buy a couple of cogs at a time to save on shipping. They are only 7-8 bucks.


A cog is another one of those things bike shops don't sell singly. But not because of being greedy. But because it is impossible to separate cogs from sprockets.


----------



## 12boy (15 Jun 2017)

I can order separate cogs for the 1-2 speed hub and also for the SA 3 speed. Some of my cassettes and Shimano freehubs also can be disassembled and replaced cog by cog. Good thing too as an 11 or 12 tooth cog, especially on a small wheeled bike wear out fairly quickly. Both types of Brompton wheels have a circlip that is a bit fiddly to get on or off but definitely doable.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (15 Jun 2017)

12boy said:


> I can order separate cogs for the 1-2 speed hub and also for the SA 3 speed. Some of my cassettes and Shimano freehubs also can be disassembled and replaced cog by cog. Good thing too as an 11 or 12 tooth cog, especially on a small wheeled bike wear out fairly quickly. Both types of Brompton wheels have a circlip that is a bit fiddly to get on or off but definitely doable.



A cog is one tooth in a (cog)wheel. As in: "I'm just one cog in a wheel.."


----------

